
GitHub's Engineering Blog - waffle_ss
http://githubengineering.com/
======
SEJeff
And Esty: [https://codeascraft.com/](https://codeascraft.com/)

Netflix: [http://techblog.netflix.com/](http://techblog.netflix.com/)

Facebook: [https://code.facebook.com/posts/](https://code.facebook.com/posts/)

Instagram: [https://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/](https://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/)

Pinterest:
[http://engineering.pinterest.com/](http://engineering.pinterest.com/)

These are all excellent blogs to keep up on in your free time.

~~~
cmg
Oddly enough, Tumblr doesn't seem to support HTTPS for subdomains, so
Instagram's is just [http://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/](http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/)

------
pyrox420
That is one of the fastest loading and most lightweight blogs I've seen. Total
load time was 341ms for me. Anyone know what's running it?

~~~
fweespeech
[https://github.com/poole/poole](https://github.com/poole/poole)

[http://jekyllrb.com/](http://jekyllrb.com/)

------
fintler
Another engineering blog that people might not know about:

[https://engineering.linkedin.com/](https://engineering.linkedin.com/)

------
ionforce
The real shame here is that `samlambert`'s user name isn't `SLAMbert`.

~~~
samlambert
haha, people do call me Slambert.

------
pdevr
These are some of the top sites' engineering blogs which I collected over a
period of time - I removed those which have already been posted:

Google:
[http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/](http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/)
[http://google-engtools.blogspot.com/](http://google-engtools.blogspot.com/)
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/)

YouTube: [http://youtube-eng.blogspot.com/](http://youtube-eng.blogspot.com/)

Baidu:
[http://usa.baidu.com/category/baidutechblog/](http://usa.baidu.com/category/baidutechblog/)

Yahoo: [http://yahooeng.tumblr.com/](http://yahooeng.tumblr.com/)
[http://yahoodevelopers.tumblr.com/](http://yahoodevelopers.tumblr.com/)

Wikipedia (closest I could find):
[https://blog.wikimedia.org/c/technology/](https://blog.wikimedia.org/c/technology/)

Amazon: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/)

Twitter: [https://engineering.twitter.com/](https://engineering.twitter.com/)

eBay: [http://www.ebaytechblog.com/](http://www.ebaytechblog.com/)

Microsoft: [http://microsoftengineering.com](http://microsoftengineering.com)

FourSquare:
[http://engineering.foursquare.com/](http://engineering.foursquare.com/)

Apple (closest): [https://developer.apple.com/](https://developer.apple.com/)

Paypal: [https://www.paypal-engineering.com/](https://www.paypal-
engineering.com/) [https://devblog.paypal.com/](https://devblog.paypal.com/)

Dropbox: [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/)

Edit: More (collected from this link: [http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-top-
startup-engineering-bl...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-top-startup-
engineering-blogs)):

Yelp: [http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/](http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/)

Quora: [http://engineering.quora.com/](http://engineering.quora.com/)

Yammer: [http://eng.yammer.com/blog/](http://eng.yammer.com/blog/)

AirBnB: [http://nerds.airbnb.com/](http://nerds.airbnb.com/)

Square: [https://corner.squareup.com/](https://corner.squareup.com/)

Flickr: [http://code.flickr.net/](http://code.flickr.net/)

Soundcloud:
[https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/](https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/)

Cloudera: [http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/](http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/)

Slideshare:
[http://engineering.slideshare.net/](http://engineering.slideshare.net/)

Heroku: [http://engineering.heroku.com/](http://engineering.heroku.com/)

Pinterest:
[http://engineering.pinterest.com/](http://engineering.pinterest.com/)

~~~
christop
And Trello is the only one to take advantage of the .engineering TLD! :)

[https://trello.engineering/](https://trello.engineering/)

~~~
pdevr
Great use of that TLD! :-)

------
hwaaron
Seatgeek is pretty good too:
[http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com](http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com)

